# Share your "Bucket List" - What would you like to do before you kick the bucket?



## SamboStar

*Share your "Bucket List" - What would you like to do before you kick the bucket?*

Okay, so I would like to know what 25 things you guys would like to do before you “kick the bucket”. I’ll share some of mine, and then lets see what you want to do!
1. Adopt and train my own BLM Mustang.
2. Raise a Friesian stud colt.
3. Adopt and train an OTTB.
4. Ride a trained reining horse.
5. Go horse camping and swim in a pond/lake with a horse.
6. Train/breed my own horses.
7. Run a well-known barn facility.
8. Complete a show jumping course on a fancy jumper.
9. Ride a hunter over some fences.
10.Rope some cattle and practice some cutting.

I’ll probably add more as you add your lists, but lets see what everyone plans to do!


----------



## Tennessee

1. Marry a cowboy. =]
2. Get my degree to become a certified equine vet and equine dentist.
3. Train my own horse.
4. Reach a 15 time on the barrels(currently only at 17 or 18)
5. Go to Germany.
6. Ride a Lusitano!
7. Own an Alpaca
8. Go skydiving.
9. Meet a President(whether current or old)
10. Build my own barn(or get someone to build it for me)

I will put more up as I can think of them..


----------



## anrz

1. Go to a horse/equestrian college
2. Own my own horse
3. Train a horse
4. Jump 4'6"
5. Ride Prix St. Georges movements (the right way!)

I'll put up more as I think of them


----------



## My Beau

Hmmm this is a good thread!

1. Retrain a OTTB. (I have an OTTB, but she's not fresh off the track so she doesn't count  )
2. Own a Friesian. 
3. Ride a cutting horse.
4. Ride a Paso Fino.
5. Ride a Tennessee Walker.
6. Compete at the Advanced level/CCI***/CIC*** (maybe even rolex..)
7. Own a Grand Prix Jumper.
8. Own atleast 70 acres one day
9. Be a working student at Bascule Farm 

That's all I have for now :]


----------



## Spastic_Dove

1. Travel to every continent 
2. Run barrels at NFR
3. Ride a Grand Prix Dressage horse
4. Ride a finished working cow horse
5. Show various disciplines at least at the local level
6. Get married to someone I can't keep my hands off! 
7. Have a kid who isn't a pain in the butt. 
8. Play in a band on stage
9. Ride an elephant in the jungle (Not at the carnival)
10. White Water Raft
11. Master a new language
12. Learn how to cook a steak without it tasting like a tire
13. Train a Mustang
14. Ride new breeds of horses
15. Have my own Equine Facillitated Mental Health practice
16. Find true happiness.
17. Learn to surf
18. Learn to event


----------



## Brighteyes

Do some free style dressage to music. Looks like fun.
Sky diving! Always wanted to do that.
Make sure I get back all the money my little sister has taken.
Canter on the beach.
Travel from Georgia to Canada on horse back using the back roads. I've already mapped out a course. 
Make sure something sarcastic ("I told you I was sick!", ect.) put on my grave stone.
Go to Alaska.
Buy a farm and keep a lot of old, useless horses on it. And cows. I like cows.
Write a book.
Learn to play the banjo.
Get revenge on all my ex boyfriends. (They had it coming...)
See a comet.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Tennessee said:


> 1. Marry a cowboy. =]
> 2. Get my degree to become a certified equine vet and equine dentist.
> 3. Train my own horse.
> 4. Reach a 15 time on the barrels(currently only at 17 or 18)
> 5. Go to Germany.
> 6. Ride a Lusitano!
> 7. *Own an Alpaca*
> 8. Go skydiving.
> 9. Meet a President(whether current or old)
> 10. Build my own barn(or get someone to build it for me)
> 
> I will put more up as I can think of them..


7. I own several (family)...over 50!


----------



## ILoveGeorgieMyPony

1.Properly train my horse.
2.Jump more then I ever was allowed to at my push-button pony school.
3.Do some Parelli.
4.Get an instructor who specialises in natural horsemanship.
5.Get my horse to not put it's ears back for a whole day! 
6.Revenge on a certain somone.
7.Own/Ride a friesan.
8.Own a rescue place for neglected/abused/abandoned horses.

LOL i pretty much think all of us horseriders have the same dreams


----------



## Whipple

Roadtrip across North America
Be a surrogate and give birth at home
Own my own working farm
Write a book
Attend my childrens' weddings
Live "nowhere" with just my horse for a year
Forgive certain people
See a play on Broadway
Ride the CN Tower elevator
Touch a whale
There's more, but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## darkrapidash

1. Improve my jumping so I can do more than 1 foot.
2. Own and raise a miniature pony.
3. Own my own horse.
4. Enter some more horse shows.
5. Learn to ride western.
6. Visit the Kentucky Horse Park.

I'm sure there's more, but this is what I've got for now.


----------



## close2prfct

1. Finish my degree & work in the computer forensics field
2. Own a small ranch
3. Get married again to a great guy with knowledge of horses, cattle and other animals...and like them!
4. Teach my future grandkids how to train and ride
5. Be able to fish as often as I want to
6. Be out of debt
7. Be able to retire from working publicly and work on my ranch


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime

My bucket list is short because I'm much closer to the bucket than y'all are:

1. Cruise the Amazon River.
2 Win Champion of Champions at the World Show.
3. Visit Antartica.
4. Win Nationals with my driving horse.
5. Learn to compete in CDE's with my VSE horse.


----------



## CowGirlUp9448

1. Swim with my horse in the ocean/river 
2. Swim with Dolphins lol I love Dolphins
3. Raise and train my own mule
4. Own a Friesian
5. Own a Gypsy Vanner
6. Get back into Barrel Racing
7. Learn to ride English
8. Own my own Ranch (Anythings possiable hehe)
9. Own and breed Mini Mules.


That's all I can think of now


----------



## Plains Drifter

1. Train my yearling filly and hope she turns into a wonderful horse.
2. Have a job working with horses. 
3.I'd love to get paid for training horses.
4. Have a setup here on the farm just for the horses. (Runs with stalls, larger round pen and an arena.)
5. Have a best friend that loves horses as much as I do.
6. Show Lilly.
7.Work cattle on horseback.
8. Ride a Fresian.
9. Find out if my first yearling/horse is still alive. I owned her when I was 16.
10. Go to clinics and learn as much as possible about training horses.
11. Swim with a horse and with a dolphin.
12. Not worry about $$.


----------



## Gillian

1. Compete with Zeus in the 4' jumpers like he used to do.
2. Event!
3. Own a draft of some sort, gotta love 'em.
4. Own my own boarding stable (yes I know, HUGE amount of work!)
5. Show in dressage on Zu.
6. Start my own horse.
7. Be financially comfortable and able to work a job with horses, ha yeah right.
8. Be a good enough rider/teacher that I could be a riding instructor. 

There's probably more!
:]


----------



## FGRanch

Great Topic...me and the hubby we talking about this the other day. 

The ones in Bold are things off my list that I have already done 

*1) Be married to a wonderful man that I just can't live without*
*2) Have a couple little rug rats running around*
3) Spend one whole week with my best friend, just being girls! We haven't done that, well ever, but I sure miss the times we got to spend together before we had so many responsibilities.
*4) Own a super well bred reining horse*
5) Win a show with Remedy
6) Spend a whole day in bed with my husband 
7) See Texas, the QH Capital of the world!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

In no particular order (and this definitely isn't all of them)

1. Cage diving with Great Whites
2. Skydiving
3. Travel the world and see lots of cool historical stuff
4. Write a book
5. Train my horse 
6. Open a ranch that takes in old horses that nobody wants to give them a beautiful place to live out their final years. 
7. Learn to play the violin
8. Get back into jumping
9. Learn dressage
10. Learn how to be happy with physical appearance & aging
11. Try cowboy mounted shooting


----------



## Survalia

I'm rather surprised that there are serveral others who want to write a book! And, you can also add my ditto marks to getting married . . . and:

1. Scuba dive 
2. Own a gaited horse
3. Travel, especially to Africa, the Greek islands and the Holy Land
4. Be here to welcome grandchildren


----------



## QHChik

Well, my list is short because it is just horse related...

1: show at the AQHA World Show
2: show at the Congres...

At this point, really, its just to show again...


----------



## dynamite.

1. Swim on horseback
2. Be able to neckrein and ride willow in a bosal
3. Marry a cowboy
4. have kids
5. train a mustang
6. own a palomino
7. jump and gallop willow bareback
8. have lots of land out in the country
9. Start and ride a cow
10. ride an alpaca
11. meet danny gokey and/or matt giraud
12. mount bareback from the ground


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

1. to have the means to own horses
2. to live in europe
3. go eventing
4. to marry a man who likes/doesnt mind horses
5. be an accomplished artist/writer
6. be a horse trainer
7. adopt and train a wild horse
8. to be able to mount a horse bareback
9. jump 6'
10. rescue a horse
11. live in the mountains
12. live near a beach, then gallop a horse on the beach
13. ride in a western show or rodeo 
14. have fun


----------



## Amba1027

This is a great thread! I don't have a bucket list because I can never think of things I would like to do before I die. So instead I have what I call my backwards bucket list (things to do before you're born...? or after you die...? lol). It's things that I've done that I'm glad I got the chance to do. I kind of like it better than having a bucket list because then I'm greatful for all the things I've gotten to do so far. It's not actually written down (I've been meaning to do that) but It's pretty long so I won't post it right now.


----------



## SamboStar

Dynamite. - Love #12...I'll give you mounting-bareback-from-the-ground lessons! (Same to LoveTheSaddlebreds, too) I manage to literally LAUNCH myself onto a 15.3 hand horse's back... that is, if he stands still and lets me run and jump on him!
Amba1027 - good point!


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

1. Place with 2-Pak in a show... any show, any placing! X3
2. Run at least 15 seconds on barrels! Both Tanner and Magic are down to 20 seconds already!
3. Get Bandit and Dante to drive as a team. 
4. Show Bandit and/or Dante in a driving competition... either singly or in a team.
5. Have a decent sized piece of property, with a barn for my horses, big open pastures, and an arena. And maybe even live in a loft above the barn. 
6. Figure out how to get on my horses bareback from the ground! DX (The one drawback of my loving tall horses... I'm too short to get on them!)
7. Teach 2-Pak to lay down so I can climb on his back that way! (People always tell me I look like a contortionist when I'm trying to get in his saddle.)
8. Finish teaching Bandit to offer his hoof when someone says "Nice to meet you!" He's well on his way, but he doesn't lift his foot high enough. :3
9. (This is more or less a joke that I have with a few friends, so don't take it seriously. ) Buy myself a blue roan Clydesdale mare, and teach her to run barrels until she's getting awesome times, then take her on the rodeo circuit. 
10. Own a blue Roan Clydesdale... and afford to keep it!

That's pretty much it.


----------



## roro

1. To be able to keep my horse through college and beyond, never have to sell him
2. To have unshakable riding confidence, not get nervous when my horse spooks or when mounting
3. To make it to second level dressage (at least)
4. Make some piece of artwork and sell it
5. Find a perfect, flawless man (impossible I know)
6. To turn my horse into a masterpiece of proper muscling and training
7. Write a letter to everyone I know expressing how much I truly appreciate them because I can't in person
8. walk my dogs everyday, they deserve it and I'm a lazy jerk


----------



## PaintsTheWorld

SamboStar said:


> Dynamite. - Love #12...I'll give you mounting-bareback-from-the-ground lessons! (Same to LoveTheSaddlebreds, too) I manage to literally LAUNCH myself onto a 15.3 hand horse's back... that is, if he stands still and lets me run and jump on him!
> Amba1027 - good point!



Haha same, an indian taught me how to mount from the ground. I have done it on 16 +hh horses. its crazy awesome.


----------



## lsucajun8

1. Get accepted into vet school...(keeping fingers crossed)..I apply next year!!
2. Move to Montana and own a good chunk of land and make a life with a butt load of horses and cattle....and hopefully a certain cowboy
3. Take reining lessons
4. Become a board-certified equine repro specialist
5. Train a wild mustang
6. Own my own equine practice
7. Go skydiving!!!!
8. Restore a classic car...preferrably a mustang
9.Travel to every country in the world
10. Compete in a reining or working cowhorse competition.
11. Train my puppy in agility
12. more to come as i think of them....


----------



## SamboStar

Isucajun8 - good luck with applying for vet school!


----------



## lsucajun8

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

1) Have Fun At The Army Equatation School In Novemeber
2) Represent Ireland In Show Jumping
3) Go To See The Script Live
4) Keep Oscar Forever And Never Sell Him
5) Graduate With Some Kind f Degree That Means I Can Make Loads Of Money Doing Something In The Horse Industry!
6) Pass All My BHS Exams
7) Ride With No Tack On Or Head Collar
8) Gallop Oscar Down A Beach
9) Go Swimming With Oscar
10) Marry A Gorgous Man
11) To Be The Person Young People Want To Have Clinics With! (That Would Be Wow:O)
12) Il Think Of More


----------



## Vidaloco

I have no regrets or wishes, I could go tomorrow. Is that a bad thing or a good thing?


----------



## IheartPheobe

Get my first horse..  
I guess if I were going to die _soon, _as I'm sure these things won't have value to me when I am older, I would like to: 1) Jump Diesel 2) Jump a verticle with Gonzo 3) Jump a full course with no refusals with Jorge 3) Take Galen on a trail without getting scared and 4) Ride Pinnochio without tensing & freaking out


----------



## JessicaGDA

This thread is great.

I'd have to say...
1. Own or ride a Friesian horse(Preferably own)
2. Learn Show Jumping, Cross Country, and Freestyle Dressage(and be good enough to compete)
3. Gallop along the beach 
4. Do a 6 month to a year endurance ride in Europe for charity
5. Gallop bareback through a field that leads to nowhere 
6. Get better at drawing/sketching horses(to a professional level), and animal photography of all kinds
7. Ride the canyons in Colorado or Nevada during the summer 
8. Experience actually seeing wild horses 
9. Have a small, local rescue and training facility for horses 
10. Actually find my perfect horse, my companion for life.(I don't and haven't owned my own horse yet... ugh)


----------



## wild_spot

1. Breed, train and sucessfully show my own ASH stud.

2. Ride a gaited horse.

3. Ride a horse on every continent.

4. Work under a top trainer in any cow-related discipline.

5. Ride a finished, top level reiner, cutter or reined cowhorse.

6. Ride a finished, top level dressage horse.

7. Same as above but a jumper.

8. Have a sucessful training business with happy horses.

9. Do a demo at a show/event including bridleless and whipcracking.


----------



## SamboStar

OKay, I have a few more...

- Win a Model horse photo show (second and third just ain't good 'nuff ! 
- Make a fast barrel time with Buck, my 4H horse
- Eventually own Sam (old TB, worn-out racer) and give him a good retirement home

and maybe, just maybe, shake hands with Clinton Anderson again...we went to a Wahl Tour in Klamath Falls last May, and believe it or not, I was sweaty and shaky when he greeted everyone Sat. morning at the door...call me a nutcase!


----------



## ridergirl23

here are mine, even tho if i went tomorrow i would be happy with my life.

-Breed and train my own horse
-go sky diving
-umm i actually dont have any i can think of, ya,there are thigns i would LOVE to do, but no biggy if i died tomorrow, looking back on my life i have very few regrets... ohhh one thing i would like to do is fix all my mistakes or mean things i did to people in my past! i think that would be cool


----------



## Beau Baby

I'm only 15 so I have a whole helluva lot of time to do these but I have quite a few. They're not listed as most important or anything.

1. Ride a Freisian in Grand Prix movements, properly.
2. Own a small{20 stall} event training facility with 1 or 2 studs and a few mares. {Thoroughbreds or warmbloods}
3. Ride my Fjord gelding on a beach{he's 15 so it'll probly not happen}
4. swim with a horse
5. go on a pack trip in the Rockies with my horses.
6. Ride Rolex.
7. Be a working student for Tricia Dahms. 
8. Go to Florida with my instructor Tricia Dahms
9. Retrain an OTTB
10. Breed, train and show a Warmblood Stallion. 

That's all for now. will probly have more.


----------



## Mingiz

I think I have everything that I can think of except for small farm for the horses... And a solemate to live out my days with on that farm......:wink:


----------



## lexlolipopsaur7

I like this thread haha, and some people have posted some quite interesting goals 
Well here's mine.. in no particular order:

1. Learn to ride.
2. Get a horse of my own.
3. Get a job in the music industry or working with animals.
4. Grow out of asthma and allergies (LOL!)
5. Have my band do a tour!
6. Learn to play guitar.
7. Visit Japan, Belgium and Australia.
8. Buy a nice house by the sea in Cumbria.
9. Get married.
10. Produce an album.
11. Raise a foal.
12. Learn another language (or languages).
13. Pass grade 8 in rockschool vocals.
14. Own my own record label.
15. Go to the gig of my friend's band. (I have yet to see him live :[)
16. Get a parrot and teach it to sing and talk.
17. Work in a real recording studio. (The college studio doesn't quite cut it)
18. Go on holiday.
19. Perfect my drawings and learn how to paint.
20. Learn how to use photoshop.
21. Set up a stage. (intruments, equipment, lights)
22. Gallop and jump on a horse.
23. Own a livery yard.
24. Get into University. (If I decide to go..)
25. Hack out with friends. (However, with no horsey friends it doesn't look likely any time soon!)

Phewww, took me a while to think of so many.
Hahah! Largely horse and music based wasn't it.


----------



## kevinshorses

I would like to:

Develop a *financially viable *horse training business

Ride a dressage horse

Train and compete in reined cowhorse

Put on a training clinic

Tour horse facilities in other countries

Run with the bulls in Spain

Watch a bullfight

Train a really good stock dog

Run a 5k and a half marathon


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I would like to:
Get married.(it's happening in 3 years)
Own my own horse.
Ride a purebred Clydesdale.
Jump a 5'.
Train and rescue a horse by myself.
Bring my fiancee to meet my grandparents in NY.
Go on an overnight cattle round up.
Live in the foothills of the Colorado Rocky Mountains on lots of acreage.
I'm still thinking of more, but those right now are the most important to me.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Only have one thing and already did it...have my own horse.


----------

